# проясните на счет locales.build пожалуйста

## Xm

Жентуу (2005.0) ставил со стадж1, прописал в  locales.build нужные локали, в USE присутствует userlocales, но после emerge system locales.build совсем другой...это происходит из-за того что глибс собираются не один раз во время emerge system? или я что то не так сделал?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> (вот такой)
> 
> en_US/ISO-8859-1
> ...

 

----------

## YD

Это происходит из-за того, что etc-update вслепую делаешь. + в 2005.0 в bootstrap.sh есть строка 

```
USE="-* ..."
```

 Из-за чего установленный флаг userlocales не пашет. Я вот не понял с какой целью это туда всунули(видимо защита от ньюбов). Я его нафиг убираю.

----------

## Xm

 *Quote:*   

> Это происходит из-за того, что etc-update вслепую делаешь. + в 2005.0 в bootstrap.sh есть строка
> 
> Код:
> 
> USE="-* ..."
> ...

 

интересно...но тогда собирались бы все локали....а получается что userlocales работает но вот locales.build перезаписывается на дефолтный почемуто  :Sad: 

----------

## iTux_Tux

Непонял... Поподробнее Каким образом и зачем

----------

## tchak

а что дает  

```
locale -a
```

 ?

----------

## Xm

разобрался я...

надо locales.build править после бутстрапа, т.е перед emerge -e system, тогда все нормально

----------

